

Show HN : Stackwork :a bare TODO list - stc043

URL :http://stackwork.appspot.com<p>This is my first post on HN and also this is my first web project. So please excuse me if i have made any obvious mistakes.<p>I have been learning Python for about 2 months now and i made Stackwork with Python and Google app engine.<p>Stackwork is a very basic TODO list.You are limited to adding tasks and deleting them .<p>There is not much at the moment but i value your feedback and ideas . So try it out and tell me what is broken.
======
jbrennan
Looks pretty, and simple. I liked the quick sign-on.

A few niggles:

* After I've signed on, the first thing I see is it asking me to "Share with friends", before I've (theoretically) even figured out what the hell the app does. It feels a little obnoxious to me. I think it would be better if that were placed a little lower on the page (that is, _after_ the part where I interact with the real meat of the app, better to decide to share or not after I've experienced the app).

* The "Go" button might make more sense if it said "Add", because that's what I'm doing after all, adding a task.

* Similarly, after I've added a task, hovering on one shows a "Delete" overlay. While in the current implementation this seems to delete the task, maybe it would make more sense to say "Mark As Completed" or something along those lines?

In all though, excellent work, especially for just having started! Keep at it.

~~~
stc043
Thanks a lot for the review jbrennan. * The sharing part would be moved .
Would you suggest replacing it with a "how to" dialogue ? like how to add and
remove tasks ? *Would you also prefer the tasks being there with a completed
sign rather than being removed from the list ??

Again Thanks for your time ! It means a lot getting the first pat on your back
for your work !

~~~
jbrennan
* Yes, I think something a little instructional would be good. Although as your app is very simple, it also makes it easy to understand already, so that's a great point.

* I think whether a task is "Deleted" or moved to a "Completed" list or just somehow marked as completed but staying in the same list is a design decision you'll have to make. I've seen it done either way in different To-Do apps. Some people prefer the style where a completed task is completely gone and out of sight and removed from the app. Others prefer to see a log of their completed work at the end of the day (/month /week, etc). So I think it's up to you to decide what's best for your app. I would lean towards keeping the ToDo, but either marking/moving it to indicate a completion, and maybe also having a way to remove it completely.

And deciding what to do is half the fun anyway! Best of luck with it.

